# Introducing Mice...



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Today was the day!  Me and TDM have put my 2 girls Star & Stripe with the new neutered boys Sonic, Spots and Squiggles! 

We put them in ickle pet carriers (with me having a heart attack that they might escape at every second) :lol:

girls..









boys..









Then we bobed them all together with abit of vanilla on their backs in their new mansion..

A couple of squeeks and sniffs later and....





































HAPPY FAMILY! :thumbup:









YIPEEEE!!  xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww wow what a happy mouse family!! Well done you!!! xx


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I just love mice,they are adorable!
Shame they sleep in the day,or my daughter would have had mice,not gerbils


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Not well done me :lol: well done TDM haha i was scared they were all going to escape haha xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

well well done TDM as well!!! But you have done really well taking them in etc. And they are absolutely gorgeous!! xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

They are all sleeping in their little house hehe  Im adding bits slowly back to the cage for them hehe x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww so cute. Was watching the boy winter whites sleeping the other day...one was on his back...was both hilarious but so adorable!! xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awww those piccies are amazing but they are even cuter in real life. Im so proud of how well behaved they were it was like they had always lived together, they were cuddling up together within a few minutes.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

TDM  Ive washed and 'descented' the ladder and wheels and a tunnel. Put a bit of vanilla on the toys and then bobed them in the cage.... They started running on the wheels before i had even attached them to the side of the cage :lol:

Ill upload a video  x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> TDM  Ive washed and 'descented' the ladder and wheels and a tunnel. Put a bit of vanilla on the toys and then bobed them in the cage.... They started running on the wheels before i had even attached them to the side of the cage :lol:
> 
> Ill upload a video  x


yaaaay, cant wait for the vid:thumbup:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Video  click it


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwwww it looks like a mousie gym, I think they missed the wheels dont you


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Awwwww it looks like a mousie gym, I think they missed the wheels dont you


i think so :lol: x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww what beautiful little meeces:001_wub: love their colours and markings


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

They are adorable! I am probs being thick but why the vannila?


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

forgotten~myth said:


> They are adorable! I am probs being thick but why the vannila?


It makes them all smell the same  They all run up to each other.. sniff and think oo you smell like me thats okay :lol:

Just about to upload pictures of the mouse cage set up xx


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

thats clever. what type of vannilla? Would that work for degus? xxx

ETA: Alaun just suggested to me that we put some kind of escence in the dust baths?: Its easy to confuse me lol :lol::lol:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Mouse Mansion! :thumbup:

All the mice have settled fine so through the day i have been adding bits and bobs for them to have a look at etc... all the toys are de-scented and have a bit of vanilla on to make sure no one 'claims' them as their own!










Bottom...









Middle..


















Top...




































What do we think?  xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

forgotten~myth said:


> thats clever. what type of vannilla? Would that work for degus? xxx
> 
> ETA: Alaun just suggested to me that we put some kind of escence in the dust baths?: Its easy to confuse me lol :lol::lol:


I wouldn't do the same with the degus just yet, with them you are best letting them get use to each others smells. The best thing to do would be to swap the dust baths round regular. They will poo n wee in them and when you swap it, they will smell the others scent and try mark over it etc, so when you swap it again their scent will be on it.. etc... they should gradually get use to each other smells :thumbup: x


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

What cuties... 

My mate with the pet shop his daughter keeps mithering me to get some more mice.. LOL I dont know how I have avoided them..lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow the cage looks amazing hun, I bet they are still exploring it all now.:thumbup:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Wow the cage looks amazing hun, I bet they are still exploring it all now.:thumbup:


They were exploring it for ages this afternoon! and now its sleepy time as its been an exciting couple of days for them :lol: Sonic however is of course still running in his wheel lol x


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh My Gawd  Look at that cage.. I didn't notice it before.. Im not sure how.. its bloody amazin.. :thumbup:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Oh My Gawd  Look at that cage.. I didn't notice it before.. Im not sure how.. its bloody amazin.. :thumbup:


Thank you  Lovely home for my 5 fuzzies x


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow lucky mice - that's an amazing cage. Did you make a hayrack/hammock out of an upside down stool? You're very clever. :thumbup:

*_I read on the website link you gave me that adding a drop of essence to the dust bath works for degus too - much later on though. Not sure if its a step we'll follow though. We've spent over a week letting them get to know each other's scents and then we'll be swapping items in the cage over, so it seems like a new scent would undoe all that good work. _


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

alaun said:


> Wow lucky mice - that's an amazing cage. Did you make a hayrack/hammock out of an upside down stool? You're very clever. :thumbup:
> 
> *_I read on the website link you gave me that adding a drop of essence to the dust bath works for degus too - much later on though. Not sure if its a step we'll follow though. We've spent over a week letting them get to know each other's scents and then we'll be swapping items in the cage over, so it seems like a new scent would undoe all that good work. _


It was TDM idea with the stool lol she has it for her ratties  its a thomas the tank engine one haha

I think the vanilla thing for the degus would work when they are together. So for now when they are being in their own cages and you are swaping toys around so they can get use to each others smell. But they will need to meet on neutered territory soon. So as you get them out ready to put them in the bath or somewhere to meet bob abit of vanilla on then. That way they will all smell the same for the meeting and technically less fighting should happen. If you put vanilla on their normal toys when they are still apart i think it might undo some stuff because it wudnt be the other degus scent they are getting use to... does that make sense? :lol: thats personally what i would do anyway  x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow that set up is amazing!!! xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Wow that set up is amazing!!! xx


thank you  x


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> It was TDM idea with the stool lol she has it for her ratties  its a thomas the tank engine one haha
> 
> I think the vanilla thing for the degus would work when they are together. So for now when they are being in their own cages and you are swaping toys around so they can get use to each others smell. But they will need to meet on neutered territory soon. So as you get them out ready to put them in the bath or somewhere to meet bob abit of vanilla on then. That way they will all smell the same for the meeting and technically less fighting should happen. If you put vanilla on their normal toys when they are still apart i think it might undo some stuff because it wudnt be the other degus scent they are getting use to... does that make sense? :lol: thats personally what i would do anyway  x


Thanks. xxx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

All mice are happily living together  Lots of cuddles and they have stopped picking on little Sonic now  The girls are sooooo confident now but i think they are showing off to the boys lol xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thats brill news hun! Well done! xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> All mice are happily living together  Lots of cuddles and they have stopped picking on little Sonic now  The girls are sooooo confident now but i think they are showing off to the boys lol xx


Do you expect everyone to belive all this without photographic proof? Its time......... for a photoshoot


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Do you expect everyone to belive all this without photographic proof? Its time......... for a photoshoot


Agree - piccies please!:thumbup:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Ill feed them early and get some piccys  x


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Do you expect everyone to belive all this without photographic proof? Its time......... for a photoshoot


Yay! Waiting!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

camera died yesterday... so will charge it up and get some piccys tonight xx


----------

